# Polarity and 2 pin euro plug



## Moped (Feb 17, 2022)

We have a solar panel failure so our hook up use is greater this time around than previous Spanish visits. We have booked to get it sorted on our U.K. return. It’s not as simple as a solar panel regulator failure as the Sargent power unit has an issue also as it is currently showing 25.4amp of solar power charge even at night which is impossible as I have disconnected the solar regulator. I suspect something defective with the Sargent box but as everything else transformer wise appears normal we continue on our merry way. This is an aside however.

We use a 2 pin to standard hook up adaptor for those aires and sites that continue to use 2 pin sockets for hook up. 

On our latest site visit the reverse polarity warning light on the Sargent power unit came on when hooked up with the 2 pin plug. Everything seemed normal so I let it go for 24 hours. 

Bit of Googling the following day and learnt that the 2 pin plug was reversible. Thought, OK check this out and plug the 2 pin plug into the socket upside down. Went to the hook up box and noted my U.K. neighbour had done this. This had not been noticed by me me first time around but anyway reversed the plug and low and behold the reverse polarity light went out.

Just thought I would share this bit of information as it may be useful for some who are equally not as enlightened about 2 pin plugs.


----------



## GMJ (Feb 17, 2022)

I have also found this when putting in the plug upside down. I also carry a standard blue to 2 pin adaptor, which has been rewired so as to combat reverse polarity.


----------



## witzend (Feb 17, 2022)

The Euro 2 pin plugs should actually have 3 connections on them the 3 rd being a earth so turning them upside down check if that's still making contact


----------



## myvanwy (Feb 17, 2022)

There is an earth contact on either side of the plug to combat this.


----------



## Moped (Feb 17, 2022)

GMJ said:


> I have also found this when putting in the plug upside down. I also carry a standard blue to 2 pin adaptor, which has been rewired so as to combat reverse polarity.


Just curious but why would this rewired second adaptor be required if the solution is to simply turn the 2 pin plug in a standard 2 pin adaptor upside down?

Asking because maybe I should have the same as a future back up. Although I guess I could always switch the wiring around on the one adaptor although a bit of a 10 minute faff I suppose and then having to rewire back when the next 2 pin hook up is normal. But then there is the upside down trick!


----------



## Glass man (Feb 17, 2022)

The European two pin electric main switch works on both the wires, so when switched off at the mains no connection can possibly be live even if a reverse polarity exists.
In UK we only switch off the live circuit and rely on no faults existing. 
Just to worry you if you go to Norway in some remote areas your polarity tester will show a live neutral reversal which ever way you connect it.
If you have a van made in Europe it will cope with reversals with no difficulty, I think all modern British vans do too but am not sure.


----------



## witzend (Feb 17, 2022)

myvanwy said:


> There is an earth contact on either side of the plug to combat this.


On these its on the top





						10838 | MENNEKES French / German Mains Plug, 16A, Cable Mount, 230 V | RS
					






					uk.rs-online.com


----------



## GMJ (Feb 17, 2022)

Moped said:


> Just curious but why would this rewired second adaptor be required if the solution is to simply turn the 2 pin plug in a standard 2 pin adaptor upside down?
> 
> Asking because maybe I should have the same as a future back up. Although I guess I could always switch the wiring around on the one adaptor although a bit of a 10 minute faff I suppose and then having to rewire back when the next 2 pin hook up is normal. But then there is the upside down trick!


I found in some places I couldn't get the plug in upside down due to lack of space for the cabling and/or adaptor, or the set up of the power outlet: usually there are other folks plugged in and it gets a bit full.

I certainly didn't want to do what you allude to in terms of rewiring all the time hence buying one and keeping it as a permanent reverse polarity adaptor, suitably marked up with red writing so I can identify it as the RP one. Cheap enough to but one; rewire it; stow it; and forget it until you need it I thought.


----------



## Old Wanderer (Feb 17, 2022)

There are those who worry about reversed polarity from 3 pin sockets inside their vans and those who don't.

Some carry a special hook up cable to switch polarity, as I did for some years until I met up with a fellow wanderer, a lifelong electrician by trade.
This guy explained to be that all Continental properties and motorhomes are fitted with double pole switches as a matter of course so it really doesn't matter which way round they are wired as Off is Off on both sides.  UK however generally just has single pole switches that simply breaks the circuit on one side.

The permanent solution for UK motorhomes is to fit double pole switched sockets, not expensive, as cheap as £1.80 from Toolstation, and you can then forget all about reversed polarity from your mains sockets.


----------



## Moped (Feb 17, 2022)

GMJ said:


> I found in some places I couldn't get the plug in upside down due to lack of space for the cabling and/or adaptor, or the set up of the power outlet: usually there are other folks plugged in and it gets a bit full.
> 
> I certainly didn't want to do what you allude to in terms of rewiring all the time hence buying one and keeping it as a permanent reverse polarity adaptor, suitably marked up with red writing so I can identify it as the RP one. Cheap enough to but one; rewire it; stow it; and forget it until you need it I thought.


Fair comment. Agree 2 pin connector hook up space can sometimes be an issue on a busy site with limited power outlets.


----------



## Moped (Feb 17, 2022)

Old Wanderer said:


> There are those who worry about reversed polarity from 3 pin sockets inside their vans and those who don't.
> 
> Some carry a special hook up cable to switch polarity, as I did for some years until I met up with a fellow wanderer, a lifelong electrician by trade.
> This guy explained to be that all Continental properties and motorhomes are fitted with double pole switches as a matter of course so it really doesn't matter which way round they are wired as Off is Off on both sides.  UK however generally just has single pole switches that simply breaks the circuit on one side.
> ...


Seems a bit odd that Sargent seem to feel the need to have a reverse polarity warning light on their EC620 power box when all they need to do is include a automatic double pole switch within their power circuit. Unless of course the warning light covers more than just polarity issues in which case !


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 17, 2022)

I have a reverse switch and led warning unit fitted, green light ok red just turn the switch, simple.


----------



## wildebus (Feb 17, 2022)

Moped said:


> Seems a bit odd that Sargent seem to feel the need to have a reverse polarity warning light on their EC620 power box when all they need to do is include a automatic double pole switch within their power circuit. Unless of course the warning light covers more than just polarity issues in which case !


That would be a significant extra expense.  why would they do that to resolve an issue that is nothing to do with them?


----------



## wildebus (Feb 17, 2022)

witzend said:


> The Euro 2 pin plugs should actually have 3 connections on them the 3 rd being a earth so turning them upside down check if that's still making contact


they are not "euro 2 pin plugs" then, they are 3-connection Schuko plugs.  Different thing.


----------



## TJBi (Feb 17, 2022)

One can also encounter reverse polarity issues on European sites that have the 16a 3-pin system. I carry a short 16a male to 16a female polarity reversing cable to overcome this issue. If necessary, this can also be used in conjunction with a European domestic-type to 16a adaptor lead.


----------

